# Food Cravings Can Add Pounds In Our Senior Years



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2014)

I know this for a fact, because I love good food, and also have a sweet-tooth.  I've been taking a Chromium Picolinate supplement daily for years now, ever since my fasting blood-glucose numbers started inching upwards.  There's type 2 diabetes in my family, and I don't want to end up on drugs or insulin shots.  It's a small inexpensive thing to do, and has other benefits also.

I also use Bitter Melon now and then, for blood sugar.  Some people in poor countries are given Bitter Melon (or eat it) to treat Diabetes, because they can't afford any other care from medical doctors.  L-Glutamine is good for carb/sugar cravings too.  Some alcoholics use it to tame their craving for alcohol.  Here's some advice that may be worth the read:



> *Overcoming Food Cravings*
> 
> April 20, 2011 Written by JP
> 
> ...



​


----------



## d0ug (Oct 12, 2014)

I agree with you post and would like to add that many other minerals also are co-factors. There are many companies that sell trace minerals like fulvic acid these minerals are in micro amounts but it seems the body needs them. Some minerals like europium, neodymium, praseodymium, samarium, thulium, and yttrium might not be listed as essential mineral but double the life span of lab animals which I would say is a good idea.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 12, 2014)

Your post is very informative. However I don't seem to have a problem with weight gain right now. I went from 130-140 all my life to 114-119 the last 9 years. Was diagnosed with diabetes and took meds until I proved to the Dr. that despite my lab numbers my fasting blood sugar was within normal limits and the diabetes meds threw me into low blood sugar in the morning. Now it is Cholesterol that I am supposed to watch for which I take a statin. Doesn't seem to have any side effects for me. Nor does it lower my cholesterol enough to suit me. But it isn't extremly high. Do you have any proven alternatives for hypertension which is now my biggest problem. Am on 3 meds, which were doubled in the last three months and would be taking 3 more but they bring my B/P from 180-210 range  to 112/53 in 2 hours, my feet and legs swell and my pulse jumps to 90-110 range. Naturally I didn't wait for my Cardiologist to get back from medical leave to stop them. There is a Facebook page on Facebook called "Low Carbing Amoung Friends" if you are interested.


----------

